# Nouveau défaut de Fabrication MACBOOK ?



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous, et plus particulièrement aux possesseurs de leur nouveau joujou

Bon j'ai surfé un peu pour voir si je n'allais pas radoter ... cela énerve certain ...

J'ai mon macbook depuis 2 semaines, MODELE BLACK

Je remarque *un défaut au niveau* de la webcam ; de chaque coté de cette webcam, *le plastique s'enfonce avec un bruit disgracieux.*

Au début je me suis dit certes, c'est pas de bol, et de toute facon tu n'avais qu'à attendre la troisième série, mais bon en allant d'une boutique à l'autre exposant la bête, je constate réellement ce défaut que sur ma bécane et vu le prix de la bête 1600 euros HT avec la ram, je suis vénère.

Je vais retourner la machine à un apple center, mais je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes avaient ce problème ;o(

Bien à vous


----------



## MiMac (9 Juin 2006)

Airtunes a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, et plus particulièrement aux possesseurs de leur nouveau joujou
> 
> Bon j'ai surfé un peu pour voir si je n'allais pas radoter ... cela énerve certain ...
> 
> ...


Eh bien sur le mien (un blanc), il n'y a pas ce problème.

désolé pour toi, :rose: 
MiMac.


----------



## SoniK (9 Juin 2006)

Sur le mien non plus


----------



## amir (9 Juin 2006)

moi aussi pas de probleme


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

no problem pour moi


----------



## islacoulxii (12 Juin 2006)

tout va bien...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

On arrete ce fil de discussion.
Vu les réponses cela n'apporte rien.


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2006)

Problème avec les Macbook:











Ils deviennent brun ... 

http://flickr.com/photos/tswartz/165320581/


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Problème avec les Macbook:
> 
> Ils deviennent brun ...



CORRECTION: Au moins *un* MacBook devient brun. Il ne faut pas généraliser sur un cas isolé.

Il l'a probablement emmené à la plage, et forcement le MacBook a pris des couleurs


----------



## PYDesign (12 Juin 2006)

ben il sont pas teinté dans la masse?


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

donc en fait les blackbooks c'est rien d'autre que des blancs qui ont deja servi...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Problème avec les Macbook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personnellement, je crois plutôt que j'éviterais de serrer la main au possesseur de ce MacBook, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juin 2006)

( Bonjour Fred !!    )

Je présume que l'utilisateur de cet ordinateur est un dame.... ayant l'habitude de passer mas mal de couches d'autobronsant....  

(Ou alors une transpirations particulièrement acide)


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2006)

Un ami a le même problème et il ne passe pas ses soirées dans les boîtes de Pigalle ou dans son moteur ...


----------



## sbultez (12 Juin 2006)

j'ai le meme probleme sur mon iBook, et je ne suis pas le seul ;-)


----------



## Paradise (12 Juin 2006)

sbultez a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le meme probleme sur mon iBook, et je ne suis pas le seul ;-)




heu les bains de boue c'est pour les humains pas pour les chti book ...


----------



## Junk (12 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je crois plutôt que j'éviterais de serrer la main au possesseur de ce MacBook, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.




MDR


----------



## patg68 (12 Juin 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> ben il sont pas teinté dans la masse?



Pas les blancs paraît-il, uniquement le macbook a suivi ce traitement.


----------



## psm (12 Juin 2006)

Ce problème de couleur est très connu chez Apple et ce depuis des années, d'abord les iBook G3/G4, puis les Titanium, enfin certains proprios d'alubook (oui oui!) toutes ces machines, selon leur fréquence d'utilisation, ont des soucis sur les topcases.

Et ce problème n'est pas réservé à Apple, un collègue qui possède un Vaio 17", a *exactement* le même problème de décoloration, un autre qui a lui un Siemens pareil.


----------



## Couhoulinn (12 Juin 2006)

psm a dit:
			
		

> Ce problème de couleur est très connu chez Apple et ce depuis des années, d'abord les iBook G3/G4, puis les Titanium, enfin certains proprios d'alubook (oui oui!) toutes ces machines, selon leur fréquence d'utilisation, ont des soucis sur les topcases.
> 
> Et ce problème n'est pas réservé à Apple, un collègue qui possède un Vaio 17", a *exactement* le même problème de décoloration, un autre qui a lui un Siemens pareil.



Au bout de 3 semaines, c'est inacceptable. On attend autre chose d'Apple. Qu'ils changent de sous-traitant.


----------



## Imaginus (12 Juin 2006)

On va dire que c'est plutot (pour le moment) des cas isolés. 
Il arrive que la peinture soit mal mise (accident de bain),probleme chimique ou divers. La piece en cour est evidement eliminée mais il arrive que les queqlues pieces suivantes subissent une maladresse indirecte suite à une remise en route trop lente. 

Bref ca ne se voit pas à l'oeil mais sur la durée d'exposition à la lumiere ou à une utilisation d'un produits chimique par le client final qui parvient à alteré le revetement deja fragilisé. 

Le probleme arrive aleatoirement via ces incidents sur tous les supports colorés c'est pas difficile à comprendre... 

Au contraire suite à cela ,le service qualité a du faire circulé un memo intenre pour renforcé durant une periode (generalement 1 semaine à quinze jours) les controles qualités chez les fournisseurs de coques.

Et croyez moi ce genre de boulette fait grincé des dents...


----------



## pim (12 Juin 2006)

C'est super courant ce genre de décoloration sur les portables PC. Au bout de 3 semaines c'est sur que c'est de l'abus, mais au bout d'un an ou 1 an 1/2 c'est de l'optimisation commerciale pour pousser le client à changer de machines  Réveillez-vous, nous sommes dans un monde futile et pervers


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

bah moi j'en fais partie. ma coque semble se décoller au niveau du trackpad là ou c' est creusé pour l'ouverture. On voit bien qu'entre les bords de la coque et cet endroit situé au milieu, la coque du dessus gondole. ça plus la remanence qui me pète les yeux égal appel ce matin à l'applecare. Bilan ils m'en renvoyent un tout neuf en prioritaire. En esperant que ça ira. Vu que je suis passé à la fnac ce matin et que celui qu'ils ont se decolle au niveau des ports et que l'ecran bave pire que le mien  
m'enfin je me sis rassuré en tatant un asus au même prix qui franchement fait gauffre à coté


----------



## Yanne (12 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> CORRECTION: Au moins *un* MacBook devient brun. Il ne faut pas généraliser sur un cas isolé.


 
Isolé  ??? T'as lu ça: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2516244 ???


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Isolé  ??? T'as lu ça: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2516244 ???



J'avais lu ce thread.... y a du monde la haut !! 

Bon bah... je vais attendre pour acheter un MacBook alors


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Isolé  ??? T'as lu ça: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2516244 ???


pas rassurant. Deja que je fais echanger le mien, j'espere ne pas recuperer pire


----------



## Imaginus (12 Juin 2006)

Qu'est ce que je viens de dire ? 

Arretez de generalisé betement...


----------



## Yanne (12 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je viens de dire ?


Au contraire suite à cela, le service qualité a du faire circulé un memo intenre pour renforcé durant une periode (generalement 1 semaine à quinze jours) les controles qualités chez les fournisseurs de coques. Et croyez moi ce genre de boulette fait grincé des dents...

J'ai bon?


----------



## terkou (12 Juin 2006)

dis donc 3semaines, et déjà il "bronze"!!! sérieux c'est abuser !! 
quand je vois le nombre de problème qu'il y a le macbook, je pensais à switché! mais je vais y repnensé à 2 fois!! c'est vrai que l'OS est canon, mais ce serai bien que le materiel suivent... 
c'est pour ça que les noires sont peints dans la masse! d'ou l'augmentation de prix!
sinon on connait quelques défaut de jeu entre les différentes pièces sur le MB blanc! mais il y a t'il le meme problème sur les noires???
merci de répondre parceque je m'étais dis que j'allais switché dès que le l'offre mipe est valable sur le MB!! mais maintenant......
surtout que j'aurais besoin d'un portable en septembre! j'ai pas envie d'attendre la 3ème révision pour qu'il soit impeccable


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> dis donc 3semaines, et déjà il "bronze"!!! sérieux c'est abuser !!
> quand je vois le nombre de problème qu'il y a le macbook, je pensais à switché! mais je vais y repnensé à 2 fois!! c'est vrai que l'OS est canon, mais ce serai bien que le materiel suivent...
> c'est pour ça que les noires sont peints dans la masse! d'ou l'augmentation de prix!
> sinon on connait quelques défaut de jeu entre les différentes pièces sur le MB blanc! mais il y a t'il le meme problème sur les noires???
> ...


pour la coque qui brunit ça va être difficile de voir sur les noirs !  par contre les problemes de decollement et de remanence on en trouve sur les 2. Mais là encore, combien de pb pour combien de milliers d'exemplaires vendus ? les forums sont des microcosmes dans lesquels tout resonne trop...:mouais: ça pourrait faire un slogan un truc pareil.


----------



## Mcbozo (12 Juin 2006)

J'ai eu un problème analogue à celui-ci sur mon iBook, à la différence que chez moi, la pose des mains avaient fait des taches un peu verdatres sur les cotés. J'ai tout essayé pour les enlever, au point de le rayer ! Jusqu'à ce que j'essaie la gomme magique de Monsieur Propre ou Henkel. Ce n'est pas une blague, ça marche très bien et ce problème n'est plus qu'un vieux cauchemar après son utiliation.  Il suffit de frotter un pue sur la partie concernée et elle reprend sa couleur naturelle. Voilà !


----------



## pim (12 Juin 2006)

On a échappé à l'étiquette "Intel inside", on ne va peut être pas échapper à l'étiquette "Apple recommande Mr. Propre"


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2006)

Slogan: Votre Mac brille plus longtemps avec Mr Propre!


----------



## minimaniac (12 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai le même probléme avec mon MacBook blanc après une semaine, mais beaucoup de gens ont reglé leurs problémes avec la gomme magique, alors je vais l'essayer et je vous redonne des nouvelles.


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai le même probléme avec mon MacBook blanc après une semaine, mais beaucoup de gens ont reglé leurs problémes avec la gomme magique, alors je vais l'essayer et je vous redonne des nouvelles.



On est sensé voir le prob sur la photo que tu fourni? Parce que je vois rien perso...


----------



## pim (12 Juin 2006)

Laisse, c'est un maniaque de la propreté  (_confere_ le pseudo  )


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Juin 2006)

Si, ça se voit, c'est au niveau du bord au premier plan , à droite du trackpad. La photo atténue peut-être le phénomène. J'ai ça aussi sur mon portable PC. C'est pas très esthétique, mais du moment que ça n'affecte pas les performances. 
Mais bon, des marques après quelques jours, je comprend que ça chagrine un peu.


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai le même probléme avec mon MacBook blanc après une semaine, mais beaucoup de gens ont reglé leurs problémes avec la gomme magique, alors je vais l'essayer et je vous redonne des nouvelles.


en bas à droite c'est le recepteur infrarouge...frotte pas malheureux!


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Si, ça se voit, c'est au niveau du bord au premier plan , à droite du trackpad. La photo atténue peut-être le phénomène. J'ai ça aussi sur mon portable PC. C'est pas très esthétique, mais du moment que ça n'affecte pas les performances.
> Mais bon, des marques après quelques jours, je comprend que ça chagrine un peu.



Désolé, je ne vois franchement rien sur la photo. J'ai beau me persuader qu'il y a quelque chose, je ne vois strictement rien.


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2006)

si ça peut en rassurer certains mon macbook ne gondole pas... il n'est pas bruni... Il va bien! Enfin je touche du bois 
Mais noubliez pas que les forums sont fait pour parler des problèmes...


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> si ça peut en rassurer certains mon macbook ne gondole pas... il n'est pas bruni... Il va bien! Enfin je touche du bois
> Mais noubliez pas que les forums sont fait pour parler des problèmes...


bien daccord!! je me dis même que si n'avais pas lu tous ces posts, j'aurais jamais remarqué la remanence de mon ecran (je n'aurais pas d'explication à mes maux de têtes depuis 3 jours), pas plus que j'aurais noté le decollement de ma coque devant le trackpad. En bref je serais un macuser heureux de son nouveau joujou. Alors que là... 
Il ne faut pas oublier que la proportion des problemes par rapports aux autres est infime, mais qu'ici dans l'antres des nevropathes du mac les rumeurs grondent et tournent à la vitesse de la lumiere. Encore quelques jours et le macbook sera mort et enterré comme la pire erreur d' apple si ça continue. Il faut donc raison garder  
ps : j'attends mon deuxieme macbook de pieds fermes en esperant ne pas en recupérer un pire que le premier autrement je demanderai à me faire rembourser et j'attendrai la rev B pour repasser commande


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2006)

Tout à fait dac avec toi samoussa... dailleur maintenant je cherche les problème que mon macbook pourait avoir.
Jrajouterai aussi que les clients apple sont des gens très exigeants, méticuleux et qui supportent pas les défauts (moi jsuis comme ça! ) Les revendeurs PC sarracheraent la tete avec nous


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait dac avec toi samoussa... dailleur maintenant je cherche les problème que mon macbook pourait avoir.
> Jrajouterai aussi que les clients apple sont des gens très exigeants, méticuleux et qui supportent pas les défauts (moi jsuis comme ça! ) Les revendeurs PC sarracheraent la tete avec nous


ce matin d'ailleur alors que j'etais à la fnac, j'en ai profité pour regarder le macbook en demo. J'ai noté au passage une remanence sup. à la mmienne et un decollement de la coque à gauche au niveau des ports, ce qui me fait craindre pour mon remplacement  
je susi quand même allé voir ce qui se fait en pc pour le même prix, et bien c'est la cata. :rateau: ça fait vraiment toc de chez toc, mauvais plastic...un enfer. Effectivement on est habitué à mieux...


----------



## PYDesign (12 Juin 2006)

Moi touchons du bois, il est merveillleux pas un décollement pas de rémanence pas de décoloration (normal c'est un noir et le noir est teinté dans la masse) voila pourquoi il coute 150Euros de plus 


il est tout simplement parfait


----------



## minimaniac (12 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je ne vois franchement rien sur la photo. J'ai beau me persuader qu'il y a quelque chose, je ne vois strictement rien.




J'en ai fait une autre pour toi, là tu devrait mieux voir, c'est la bordure en bas à droite juste à côté du trackpad, ce n'est rien de bien grave, juste un commencement de décoloration car je poses toujours ma main là pour naviguer  avec le trackpad, mais j'ai changer ma façon de travailler sur mon nouveau MacBook


----------



## minimaniac (12 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Laisse, c'est un maniaque de la propreté  (_confere_ le pseudo  )




non, non, non, pas de la propreté... de la perfection, mes symptômes ont commencés le jours où j'ai acheté mon premier mac:love:


----------



## chupastar (12 Juin 2006)

Ben moi qui viens tout juste de commander le mien, ça me fait peur tous ces petits problèmes!


----------



## MacEskis (12 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> si ça peut en rassurer certains mon macbook ne gondole pas... il n'est pas bruni...
> Il va bien! Enfin je touche du bois
> Mais noubliez pas que les forums sont fait pour parler des problèmes...


On se joint à toi : dix jours non stop, ou quasi, que ce soit dehors au soleil,
sous des arbres
à l'ombre, par 26°, ou dedans, trimballé dans un sac à dos à moto au boulot,
juste glissé dans cette petite housse en "tissu" fournie avec et malgré tout ça...
il est impeccable  

Pas de gondolo-rémano brunissage malencontreux (et on croise les doigts).
Là, sous le soleil de 19:01 il nous pête un bon 69° mais à part ça tout baigne.


----------



## pbas400 (12 Juin 2006)

Maceskis, le Bulldog j aime bcp le look...mais je prefere mon Tmax au quotidien 

pour mon probleme d espacement qui se cree de + en + entre la coque et le repose main (dans l angle droit) et aussi au niveau du touchpad, et un peu derriere ou c est pas parfait au niveau ventilo.
et si je regarde aussi sous la webcam...
tout est vraiment mineur, mais bon cote droit repose main on voit bien l interstice.

je viens d appeller l applecare...changement de machine sans probleme, le probleme serait identifié...environ 5% de retour sur le sujet.
si j attends plus, on pourra que le reparer...et on m a conseillé de changer...tres sympa les interlocuteurs et trices.

j attends le nouveau avant de rendre celui ci....je me forme à  OSX j adooore


----------



## minimaniac (12 Juin 2006)

Moi je me fait pas de soucis un coup de Monsieur Propre et mon MacBook aura l'allure d'un neuf, sinon cette machine me satisfait pleinement, tout est nickel niveau fabrication de la bête.


----------



## n_o_v_a (12 Juin 2006)

****** ...

Vous me foutez les boules avec vos histoire de macbook qui se crade tout seul .

J'ai commandé le mien et je devrai le recevoir le 19.

J'ai tout le temps pour me laver les mains en fait.

PS: des gants de chirurgien sont-ils fournis avec?


----------



## stubborn (12 Juin 2006)

j'ai un peu de scrupules à dire que pour moi c'est tout bon (... sauf mon histoire de petit ressort de biais sous la touche enter, mais quand même, si cela peut rassurer certains, question brunissement décollage ici et là, chez moi, rien de cela


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2006)

@Stubborn
Tu n'as pas à avoir de scrupules parce que ton MacBook fonctionne normalement 

Cela dit concernant les brunissements, apparement cela vient avec le temps d'usage, on n'en a peut être pas actuellement, mais pour être vraiment fixé il faudra voir si ca reste nickel pendant les semaines/mois à venir


----------



## pbas400 (12 Juin 2006)

Les macbooks  noirs sont de memes materiaux...ou autre qualité ?


----------



## jerem9136 (12 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Problème avec les Macbook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il l'a poncé le macbook c'est pas possible, ou il l'a enduit de fond de tein...


----------



## chupastar (12 Juin 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> il l'a poncé le macbook c'est pas possible, ou il l'a enduit de fond de tein...



C'est bien moche en tout cas... Mais je m'étonne qu'il n'y ai pas plus de photos que ça sur le net si le problème est reellement présent. Donc ça ne doit toucher qu'une petite série, j'espère en tout cas.

Et Apple prennent ils ça en compte dans leur garantie?


----------



## Imaginus (12 Juin 2006)

Lavez vous les mains bande de gros crades


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Lavez vous les mains bande de gros crades


bah non c'est avec les pieds qu'ils s'en servent les newbies:rateau:


----------



## Mcbozo (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bah non c'est avec les pieds qu'ils s'en servent les newbies:rateau:


----------



## terkou (13 Juin 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> Les macbooks  noirs sont de memes materiaux...ou autre qualité ?



non, enfin je crois qu'ils sont dans le meme materiau, mais le noir est peint dans la masse alors que la blanc non!!! d'ou l'augmentation de prix!


----------



## bertrand (13 Juin 2006)

La méthode Coué des noyeurs de poisson professionnels. 

Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits ...
Bertrand


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> La méthode Coué des noyeurs de poisson professionnels.
> 
> Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits. Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits ...
> Bertrand




Yen a un qui est vener


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2006)

Vener il a l'air, mais vas il acheter pour autant un pc ?


----------



## Frodon (13 Juin 2006)

Pour ceux qui sont ou seront touché par ce problème, sachez que malheureusement même la "gomme magique" de Mr Propre (appelé Mr Clean Magic Eraser aux US) ne fonctionne pas d'après plusieurs témoignages de personnes touchés sur les forums de support d'Apple.

Je pense donc que pour ceux qui sont touché le mieux est de rien tenté pour les enlevé et d'amener sa machine au SAV. 
Dans ce cas, je leur conseillerai d'attendre de voir que le problème est bel et bien résolu en lisant les témoignages de ceux qui l'ont fait réparé déjà voir si ca revient plus effectivement, avant d'envoyer le votre au SAV, pour éviter des aller et retour multiple au SAV pour rien.


----------



## bertrand (13 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Yen a un qui est vener


 
Ce qui ménerve encore plus que ce portable apparemment raté, sur lequel je comptais beaucoup aussi, ce sont les doctes et sentencieux discours des sectateurs béats de cette marque que nous aimons tous sans pour autant lui sacrifier notre intelligence et tous nos deniers. Une telle indulgence systématique chez des vétérans des forums devient suspecte...
Mon dernier Mac, le mini superdrive était, lui, (et est toujours) parfait et ... très bon marché.  Aucun problème, et une miniaturisation magique etc... Je l'ai dit à plusieurs reprises. Mais le Macbook, vu le nombre et la précision des critiques des récents acheteurs, à la lucidité et à la franchise desquels il faut rendre hommage, c'est de toute évidence, dans l'état actuel des choses, de la camelote et une grande régression par raport aux ibooks et powerbooks. Appelons un chat un chat ! Et cessez d'appeler "maniaques" ceux qui refusent l'arnaque ...


----------



## Frodon (13 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ménerve encore plus que ce portable apparemment raté, sur lequel je comptais beaucoup aussi, ce sont les doctes et sentencieux discours des sectateurs béats de cette marque que nous aimons tous sans pour autant lui sacrifier notre intelligence et tous nos deniers. Une telle indulgence systématique chez des vétérans des forums devient suspecte...
> Mon dernier Mac, le mini superdrive était, lui, (et est toujours) parfait et ... très bon marché.  Aucun problème, et une miniaturisation magique etc... Je l'ai dit à plusieurs reprises. Mais le Macbook, vu le nombre et la précision des critiques des récents acheteurs, à la lucidité et à la franchise desquels il faut rendre hommage, c'est de toute évidence, dans l'état actuel des choses, de la camelote et une grande régression par raport aux ibooks et powerbooks. Appelons un chat un chat ! Et cessez d'appeler "maniaques" ceux qui refusent l'arnaque ...


Il ne faut pas non plus éxagérer. 

Autant je suis d'accord qu'on est en droit d'attendre de la qualité et donc qu'appeler les gens qui attendent un produit de qualité des "maniaques" est abuser, autant dire que le MacBook est de la "camelote" est également inaproprié.

En effet, techniquement le MacBook est une excelente machine, et ses défauts de jeunesse sont de l'ordre de la qualité de l'assemblage (element mal clipsés) et des matériaux choisit (decoloration). Problème qui sont donc à priori résolvables relativement aisément par Apple (et ses sous-traitants).

Donc il ne faut pas faire un procès trop rapide de cette machine qui est par ailleurs une excelente machine techniquement parlant, et il est de rigueur de laisser passer un peu de temps (quelques semaines/mois) pour voir si finalement tous ces problèmes ne seraient pas qu'un vieux souvenir dans de futur. Car en dehors de ces problèmes, le MacBook est une excelente machine.

Donc les premières series produites sont d'une qualité qui laisse à désirer sur un certain nombre de points (cf plus haut), et ils est donc recommander à tous nouvel acheteur, s'il le peu, de patienter quelques semaines/mois pour s'assurer qu'il aura une machine exempte de ces défauts de jeunesse.


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> La méthode Coué des noyeurs de poisson professionnels.
> 
> Ton macbook de merde est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont parfaits.



Y a la variante méthode AntiCoué aussi : 


_Ton macbook sans problème est un cas isolé, les macbooks sont des machines de merde._ 

Sauf à avoir un peu plus de données qu'actuellement, difficile de savoir qui de Coué ou d'AntiCoué a raison.

Je crois que je vais me commande un macbook cet après-midi pour pouvoir choisir mon camp ensuite  (ma palourde était parfaite, mais elle a beau être parfaite, après 5 ans et demi, j'ai envie d'un écran plus grand, d'un DD plus gros, etc. C'est comme mon mac 512 E qui marche toujours nickel à bientôt 20 ans, je l'ai quand même remplacé assez vite, successivement par un SE30 pendant 7 ans puis un Power7600 7 ans aussi à peu près puis un un G5bipro peut-être moins parfaits : la carte mère a grillé sur le G5, mais bon il y a quand même quelques avantages par rapport au 512 )

Accessoirement, les renault scenic sont de la merde : mon lève-vitres vient de lâcher, sur le précédent, c'était déjà arrivé 2 fois. Ceci dit, il a quand même quelques avantages par rapport à ma vieille R5 

La perfection n'est pas de ce monde, contrairement à ce que veut nous faire croire la pub  Peut-être le défaut systématique n'est pas vraiment de ce monde non plus, contrairement à ce que veulentt nous faire croire telle ou telle émission de télé pourfendeuse de scandales à pas cher.


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2006)

Tu résumes bien la situation .
J'ai acheté un LCD a 2500, et 2 pixels morts .Il me l'ont changer .

maintenant je recois le mcbook, s'ils faut que je le renvoi je le renverrai .


----------



## Simonehenri (13 Juin 2006)

le powerbook titanium 667Mh s'est écaillé très vite et pire la bordure du cadre, c'est fendue au milieu de l'entrée du lecteur de DVD lors d'une réparation faite par Apple qui me l'a rendu cassé. comme j'avais absolument besoin de l'appareil je l'ai gardé ainsi, ce qui provoque des difficultés d'éntrée et de sortie des galettes DVD et CD!!:love:


----------



## bertrand (13 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> ... tous ces problèmes ne seraient pas qu'un vieux souvenir dans de futur. Car en dehors de ces problèmes, le MacBook est une excelente machine.



Ça me rappelle quoi déjà ce discours ? ... Ah, oui !

*Mais à part ça ... tout va très bien, madame la marquise.
Mais à part ça, tout va très bien !
*
B.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> non, enfin je crois qu'ils sont dans le meme materiau, mais le noir est peint dans la masse alors que la blanc non!!! d'ou l'augmentation de prix!



Genial, on a de la pauvre peinture


----------



## Frodon (13 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle quoi déjà ce discours ? ... Ah, oui !
> 
> *Mais à part ça ... tout va très bien, madame la marquise.
> Mais à part ça, tout va très bien !
> ...


Et alors mon cher Bertrand (PS: Je m'appelle aussi Bertrand  ), depuis quand tout est blanc ou noir dans ce monde?
Toi même tu n'as que des défauts??? Ou que des qualités???

Ce discours est out simplement à l'image du monde réel qui n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir (il est même plein de couleurs), et le fait que le MacBook ait des défauts de jeunesse ne signifie pas qu'il n'a aucune qualité. Ce discours ne sert donc qu'a dire que le MacBook a également de nombreuses qualité, bien qu'ayant malheureusement ces défauts de jeunesse. 

Et ca personne ne peut le contredire, et c'est le seul discours objectif, car si tu dis que tout est blanc, c'est à dire dans le cas présent "le MacBook est parfait", (comme tu le reproche à certains) ou que tout est noir, c'est à dire dans le cas présent "le MacBook c'est de la camelote" (comme tu le fais), dans les deux cas c'est un mensonge et donc ca n'est pas objectif.


----------



## minimaniac (13 Juin 2006)

J'ai travailler hier soir sur mon MacBook pendant 4h et regarder le résultat 

Je vais appeller Apple pour changer mon MacBook, car il y a des limites


----------



## minimaniac (13 Juin 2006)

Je me demande si je devrais pas essayer la gomme magique avant????


----------



## Frodon (13 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si je devrais pas essayer la gomme magique avant????



Tu peux toujours essayer... Cela dit selon des utilisateur sur le support d'Apple, et si ton problème est bien le même, cela ne marche pas 

Sinon pour le SAV, je serais interessé de savoir le discours officiel d'Apple sur la question, et notamment s'ils connaissent le problème et ont déjà une solution.


----------



## minimaniac (13 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours essayer... Cela dit selon des utilisateur sur le support d'Apple, et si ton problème est bien le même, cela ne marche pas
> 
> Sinon pour le SAV, je serais interessé de savoir le discours officiel d'Apple sur la question, et notamment s'ils connaissent le problème et ont déjà une solution.



Je vous redonnes des nouvelles durant la journée avec le m.propre et Apple car la je vais travailler (je viens du Canada et il est 8:30AM)


----------



## Grosbisou (13 Juin 2006)

J'avais envie d'en prendre un mais avec tous les problèmes que vous rencontrez vous me faites peur :x

Je sais bien que seul ceux qui ont a se plaindre viennent ici pour raconter leurs soucis, mais c'est quand même un peu flippant :hein:


----------



## minimaniac (13 Juin 2006)

J'ai essayé la gomme magique de Monsieur Propre et rien n'a changé alors présentement je suis au téléphone avec un agent Apple


----------



## silvbar (13 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé la gomme magique de Monsieur Propre et rien n'a changé alors présentement je suis au téléphone avec un agent Apple


ben tu nous diras ce qu'en pense apple alors?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé la gomme magique de Monsieur Propre et rien n'a changé alors présentement je suis au téléphone avec un agent Apple



Heu, tu l'as acheté quand ton Mac ? Sur l'Apple Store ou pas ?


----------



## minimaniac (13 Juin 2006)

Sur l'Apple Store le 30 mai et je l'ai reçu le 6 juin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Moi je l'ai commandé le 3 ... je sens que je vais avoir le même probleme


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

attendez un peu ...moi je suis daccord avec bertrand frodon (ça casse le mythe  ) faut ps non plus tout envoyer par dessus bord. Moi j'ai fais pas mal de forums et j'ai vu quoi 3 pb de decoloration, 3 de remanence et 7 ou 8 de decollements. Ce qui nous donne une quinzaine de problemeux (dont je fais partie) sur combien de milliers de happy macusers. Là encore on est face au phenomene de peur inspiré par quelques cas sporadiques.Personellement j'ai décidé d'en recommander un plutôt que de me le faire rembourser car j'y crois moi à ce petit macbook !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Samoussa t'es un WARRIOR


----------



## minimaniac (13 Juin 2006)

C'est comme tout, lorsque sa va bien on en parle presque pas mais quand sa va mal alors là tout le monde le sait.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Alors j'espere ne pas vous parler


----------



## minimaniac (13 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'espere ne pas vous parler


----------



## stubborn (13 Juin 2006)

Pour l'instant, face au problème de décolartion, apple perplexe pencherait pour : " Tout porte à croire que les peintures des portables s'altèrent rapidement au contact de certaines peaux et notamment en fonction du type de transpiration." 
hein hein...:mouais: :mouais:  

lien ici


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

perso moi je crois assez à cette histoire de sudation. D'un autre coté c'est que je l'ai gagné à la sueur de mon front mon macbook


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2006)

Maintenant, on saura si untel a les mains moites rien qu'à voir l'état de son MacBook.


----------



## Lizandre (13 Juin 2006)

Bah, en même temps, le PH de la peau humaine est acide. Aux alentours de 5 si ma mémoire est bonne. Chez certaines personnes, allez savoir, ça tire peut-être à l'acide sulfurique


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

des fois ces forums sont d'un passionnant...:mouais:


----------



## bertrand (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Là encore on est face au phenomene de peur inspiré par quelques cas sporadiques.Personellement j'ai décidé d'en recommander un plutôt que de me le faire rembourser car j'y crois moi à ce petit macbook !



Voir la pièce jointe 10966


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

>



Ca sert à rien de mettre une URL locale 

Au fait, la Playstation 2 c'est de la camelote, la XBox 360 c'est de la camelote, l'Alu 15" c'est de la camelote...et j'en passe! Bah oui y'a eu un certain nombre qui ont eu des défauts de jeunesse non negligeable qui ont fait de sacré bruit sur les forums et les sites de news spécialisés, voir pour la XBox 360 et la PS2, sur des sites de news généralistes!. Donc c'est de la camelote suivant ton raisonnement binaire.
Que tu le veuilles ou non, il y a des utilisateurs pleinement satisfait des machines que je viens de citer bien qu'il y ai eu des soucis non négligeables avec ces produits (et d'autres) à leur sortie. Il en est exactement de même avec le MacBook que ca te plaise ou non.

Donc ton image tu peux sans problème l'appliquer à toi même, puisque par ton raisonnement qui est de dire que le MacBook "c'est de la camelote" en te basant sur les défauts de jeunesse qui pourtant ne touchent pas tous le monde (c'est un fait), tu ferme les yeux et les oreilles (mais pas la bouche vu tous les posts que tu fais pour ne rien dire de constructif (et encore moins d'objectif)) sur tous ceux qui eux n'ont aucun soucis avec leur MacBook (et oui bien sûr qu'il y en a!) et qui en sont pleinement satisfait.

Je sais pas depuis combien de temps tu fréquentes des forums qui sont entre autre des forums de support, mais apparemment pas suffisamment longtemps pour comprendre qu'ici la proportionnalité des gens à problème est plus importante que dans la réalité. Je te donne un exemple, si on regardes les forums des fournisseurs d'accès à internet, tel que les forums de Freeks, de l'ADUF (pour Free), de N9uf, d'Alice...etc, n'a l'impression que tous les FAI sont de la merde et pourtant la majorité des gens abonnés à ces FAI en sont pleinement satisfait et n'ont pas de soucis avec. CQFD.


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à rien de mettre une URL locale
> 
> PS: Au fait, la Playstation 2 c'est de la camelote, la XBox 360 c'est de la camelote, l'Alu 15" c'est de la camelote...et j'en passe! (bah oui y'a eu un certain nombre qui ont eu des défauts de jeunesse, donc c'est de la camelote suivant ton raisonnement binaire).


cela dit c'est vrai que c'est de la cam (sauf l'alu 15" :rose...vive la Wii !


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui sont touché par la décoloration:

Selon des premiers témoignage sur les forums d'Apple, du dissolvant à ongle ferait l'affaire pour retirer les traces de décoloration. 
Il est recommandé cependant de choisir un dissolvant sans acétone ni élément à base d'isopropyle (un certain nombre de dissolvant utilise de l'acétone ou un composant à base d'isopropyle, mais cela peut endommager le plastique, donc bien choisissez bien un dissolvant sans acétone ni produit à base d'isopropyle!).


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ceux qui sont touché par la décoloration:
> 
> ...


Frodon, mon cher Hobbit, tu es une mère pour nous


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Frodon, mon cher Hobbit, tu es une mère pour nous



J'ai demandé des précisions au gars sur le produit qu'il a utilisé, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Après avoir étudié mon macbook sous toutes ses coutures suite à la lecture de ce post, il semblerait que moi aussi je souffre de décollements! 
Mais ils sont vraiment minimes, je ne les aurais sans doute pas remarqué si je n'avais pas lu tout ce qui se raconte ici... J'en ai un dans le coin inférieur gauche, et un autre un peu en dessous du trackpad... Mais comme je l'ai dit, on les voit à peine et ca a quand même l'air de bien tenir tout autour... donc je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment grave. 

Pour l'instant ça ne fait qu'une semaine que j'ai mon macbook, je n'ai donc pas encore de problèmes de décolorations, et j'en suis pleinement satisfaite sur tous les (autres) points... Mais vous croyez que ces problèmes de décollement peuvent s'aggraver? Parce que c'est plus dans cette optique là que ça m'inquiète! Si ça ne bouge pas plus, ça m'est égal, il faut vraiment mettre son nez dessus pour le voir!


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir étudié mon macbook sous toutes ses coutures suite à la lecture de ce post, il semblerait que moi aussi je souffre de décollements!
> Mais ils sont vraiment minimes, je ne les aurais sans doute pas remarqué si je n'avais pas lu tout ce qui se raconte ici... J'en ai un dans le coin inférieur gauche, et un autre un peu en dessous du trackpad... Mais comme je l'ai dit, on les voit à peine et ca a quand même l'air de bien tenir tout autour... donc je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment grave.
> ...


de toute maniere si ça doit bouger tu seras encore sous garantie. Moi aussi j'ai un petit decollement sous le trackpad, m'enfin c'est pas pour ça que je l'ai renvoyé, mais plutot à cause de la remanence qui me gène bcp. A moins d'un decollement important pas de soucis. Tu peux quand même apple l'applecare pour leur demander conseil, ça aurait pour effet que ton appel sera enregistré dans le dossier, donc si tu y reviens dans 6, 8 mois il y aura une trace du probleme.


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> de toute maniere si ça doit bouger tu seras encore sous garantie. Moi aussi j'ai un petit decollement sous le trackpad, m'enfin c'est pas pour ça que je l'ai renvoyé, mais plutot à cause de la remanence qui me gène bcp. A moins d'un decollement important pas de soucis. Tu peux quand même apple l'applecare pour leur demander conseil, ça aurait pour effet que ton appel sera enregistré dans le dossier, donc si tu y reviens dans 6, 8 mois il y aura une trace du probleme.




ah d'accord, ça va ça me rassure! Parce que bon, je ne trouve vraiment pas ca genant (tant que ca ne commence pas a se décoller de partout!! ). Mais vu que ca a l'air de préoccuper pas mal de monde, j'avais peur que ce soit un problème qui ne fait que s'empirer avec le temps!

encore une petite question, c'est quoi les "problèmes de remanence"??


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ah d'accord, ça va ça me rassure! Parce que bon, je ne trouve vraiment pas ca genant (tant que ca ne commence pas a se décoller de partout!! ). Mais vu que ca a l'air de préoccuper pas mal de monde, j'avais peur que ce soit un problème qui ne fait que s'empirer avec le temps!
> 
> encore une petite question, c'est quoi les "problèmes de remanence"??


j'hesite à te le dire vu que si tu en as et que tu ne t'en etais pas aperçu tu vas me maudir.

La remanence est une trace fantome visible sur l'ecran. Trace particulierement visible lord du deplacement d'une fenêtre web par exemple. Si tu veux faire un essai, ouvre la page des forums de macG et fait faire un mouvement circulaire à ta fenêtre en regardant la petite loupe dan la barre de recherche google. Ou alors tu fais monter et descendre cette même fenêtre en regardant les barres de menus macG horizontales bleues. Chez moi ça laisse des traces bleues turquoises très desagreable. Le texte a même tendance à se brouiller voir à s'effacer. Le soir même en baissant vraiment la luminosité, ça me fait mal à mes oeils   bref voila pourquoi je le renvoye. A contre coeur, je m'y etais deja attaché


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'hesite à te le dire vu que si tu en as et que tu ne t'en etais pas aperçu tu vas me maudir.



  J'en veux a ce topic, qui m'a fait constater les problèmes de décollements dont je ne me serais sans doute jamais apercue sinon!! Enfin en tout cas ca ne m'aurait pas inquieté outre mesure!



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> La remanence est une trace fantome visible sur l'ecran. Trace particulierement visible lord du deplacement d'une fenêtre web par exemple. Si tu veux faire un essai, ouvre la page des forums de macG et fait faire un mouvement circulaire à ta fenêtre en regardant la petite loupe dan la barre de recherche google. Ou alors tu fais monter et descendre cette même fenêtre en regardant les barres de menus macG horizontales bleues. Chez moi ça laisse des traces bleues turquoises très desagreable. Le texte a même tendance à se brouiller voir à s'effacer. Le soir même en baissant vraiment la luminosité, ça me fait mal à mes oeils   bref voila pourquoi je le renvoye. A contre coeur, je m'y etais deja attaché




pfiouuu...je viens de faire le test, et je n'ai rien de tout ca! voila qui me rassure!!
il ne me reste plus qu'a attendre, et voir si mon macbook tombe en morceaux (décollements ) ou change de couleur (devient brun caca ).


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'hesite à te le dire vu que si tu en as et que tu ne t'en etais pas aperçu tu vas me maudir.



  J'en veux a ce topic, qui m'a fait constater les problèmes de décollements dont je ne me serais sans doute jamais apercue sinon!! Enfin en tout cas ca ne m'aurait pas inquieté outre mesure!



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> La remanence est une trace fantome visible sur l'ecran. Trace particulierement visible lord du deplacement d'une fenêtre web par exemple. Si tu veux faire un essai, ouvre la page des forums de macG et fait faire un mouvement circulaire à ta fenêtre en regardant la petite loupe dan la barre de recherche google. Ou alors tu fais monter et descendre cette même fenêtre en regardant les barres de menus macG horizontales bleues. Chez moi ça laisse des traces bleues turquoises très desagreable. Le texte a même tendance à se brouiller voir à s'effacer. Le soir même en baissant vraiment la luminosité, ça me fait mal à mes oeils   bref voila pourquoi je le renvoye. A contre coeur, je m'y etais deja attaché




pfiouuu...je viens de faire le test, et je n'ai rien de tout ca! voila qui me rassure!!
il ne me reste plus qu'a attendre, et voir si mon macbook tombe en morceaux (décollements ) ou change de couleur (devient brun caca ).


EDIT: je ne sais pas pourquoi mon message s'est affiché 2 fois... je ne parviens pas à en enlever un des 2... si un modo pouvait le faire ou m'expliquer comment on fait...


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Toujours dans l'histoire de décoloration, un autre utilisateur a utlisé du dissolvant mais avec Acétone, sur un iBook G4 aui avait des tâches sombre et qu'il n'avait jamais réussi à enlever avant avec d'autres produits. Selon lui, bien qu'il y ai de l'Acétone dans le dissolvant, cela ne semble pas avoir abimé le plastique.

Et voilà ce que ca donne:

AVANT:







APRES:







PS pour Bertrand: T'as vu l'iBook G4 aussi c'est de la camelote!!!!!!


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

Pour Emy, les décollements ne présagent en rien de la solidité ou non du macbook et n'altèrent en rien son fonctionnement. Ceux qui ont un décollement prés de l'iSight, c'est plus génant car proche de composant electronique. Ma coque couine sur 1 cm en bas à droite de l'écran, ça ne me gêne pas. Un échange et une indisponibilité liée au SAV me generait bcp plus.

Pour Frodon, merci pour tes recherches précieuses. Pas de soucis de décoloration mais si ça arrive, je saurai quoi faire. gnagna vbulletin mais le coeur y est...


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux a ce topic, qui m'a fait constater les problèmes de décollements dont je ne me serais sans doute jamais apercue sinon!! Enfin en tout cas ca ne m'aurait pas inquieté outre mesure!
> 
> pfiouuu...je viens de faire le test, et je n'ai rien de tout ca! voila qui me rassure!!
> il ne me reste plus qu'a attendre, et voir si mon macbook tombe en morceaux (décollements ) ou change de couleur (devient brun caca ).



Cool pour toi ! Moi franchement vu le probleme ( et c'est un peu comme "le bruit du frigo le soi" quand tu le remarque, y'a plus que ça ) j'ai préféré le renvoyer. J'estime qu'à 1300  j'ai le droit à une dalle de qualité   Enfin ça devrait être rapide. Les delais sont courts en ce moment. Un ami est venu chez moi jeudi dernier pour commander son macbook sur l'applestore et a été livré aujourd'hui !   6 jours avec un week end entre les deux. Je dis bravo


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Toujours dans l'histoire de décoloration, un autre utilisateur a utlisé du dissolvant mais avec Acétone, sur un iBook G4 aui avait des tâches sombre et qu'il n'avait jamais réussi à enlever avant avec d'autres produits. Selon lui, bien qu'il y ai de l'Acétone dans le dissolvant, cela ne semble pas avoir abimé le plastique.
> 
> ...




Donc, en fait ce n'est pas vraiment un problème de "décoloration", mais plutôt de "salissure" puisqu'il est possible de faire partir les taches...:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

n'hésitez pas à repondre à mon "super sondage réalisé par mes soins" juste ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142258.


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pour Emy, *les décollements ne présagent en rien de la solidité ou non du macbook et n'altèrent en rien son fonctionnement*. Ceux qui ont un décollement prés de l'iSight, c'est plus génant car proche de composant electronique. Ma coque couine sur 1 cm en bas à droite de l'écran, ça ne me gêne pas. Un échange et une indisponibilité liée au SAV me generait bcp plus.



ok, j'avais peur que le décollement ne soit en fait qu'un début, et que tout le contour de mon clavier et trackpad soit soumis à un risque de décollement total!!:affraid:  l'horreur... mais bon c'est vrai que dans ce cas extrème, il y a le SAV!
En tout cas, j'ai bien regardé tout près de l'isight, et tout a l'air bien collé de ce côté là!


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, en fait ce n'est pas vraiment un problème de "décoloration", mais plutôt de "salissure" puisqu'il est possible de faire partir les taches...:mouais:


Oui tout à fait, c'est juste que la matière utilisé semble très difficile à nettoyer (aucun des produits traditionnellement utilisés (Mr Propre, Eau+Savon, iKlear...etc) n'arrivant pas à nettoyer ces défauts. Ce qui fait que certains ont crus que carrément le plastique lui même changeait de couleur par réaction chimique.

Mais visiblement, et heureusement, il semble que ca ne soit pas le cas, puisqu'avec du dissolvant à ongle (surtout prendre du transparent et sans acétone), les traces partent.

Je présage l'arrivé prochaine d'un nouvel accéssoire autour de 30&#8364; qui sera un dérivé de dissolvant mais garantie sans acétone, ni autre substance risquant d'abimer le plastique du MacBook et évidement transparent, spécialement conçu pour nettoyer le plastique interieur du MacBook  Ca serait clairement un marcher à prendre pour les fabricants d'accessoire pour Mac  Genre un iKlear MacBook edition


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui tout à fait, c'est juste que la matière utilisé semble très difficile à nettoyer (aucun des produits traditionnellement utilisés (Mr Propre, Eau+Savon, iKlear...etc) n'arrivant pas à nettoyer ces défauts. Ce qui fait que certains ont crus que carrément le plastique lui même changeait de couleur par réaction chimique.
> 
> Mais visiblement, et heureusement, il semble que ca ne soit pas le cas, puisqu'avec du dissolvant à ongle (surtout prendre du transparent et si possible sans acétone), les traces partent.
> 
> Je présage l'arrivé prochaine d'un nouvel accéssoire autour de 30 qui sera un dérivé de dissolvant mais garantie sans acétone, ni autre substance risquant d'abimer le plastique du MacBook et évidement transparent, spécialement conçu pour nettoyer le plastique interieur du MacBook  Ca serait clairement un marcher à prendre pour les fabricants d'accessoire pour Mac  Genre un iKlear MacBook edition



bon bein me voilà à nouveau rassurée!! merci beaucoup frodon!
D'autant plus que quand j'ai reçu mon macbook, la première chose que ma mère a dit en le voyant c'était "oh ça doit être salissant en blanc", ca m'aurait un peu faut ch°°° de lui donner raison après 2 semaines!!


----------



## terkou (14 Juin 2006)

merci beaucoup pour toutes tes infos Frodon! je commençais sérieusement à prendre un mabook à cause de ça, je n'aos pas les moyen de me payer un noir! et donc d'avoir un blanc un peu bronzé ça m'aurait fait vraiment chier ! 
enfin bon est ce que le test au dissolvant à été fait sur un macbook! je sais j'en demande beaucoup mais bon !!! 
par exemple ceux qui eu des taches genre minimaniac ont essayer!! 
merci beaucoup,
un futur switcheur!


----------



## pim (14 Juin 2006)

N'oublions pas que sur les PowerBook alu et donc potentiellement aussi sur les MacBook Pro il y a un problème de corrosion. L'alu composant la coque de ces deux machines est recouvert d'une couche d'oxyde d'aluminium qui protège normalement le métal en dessous. Mais la transpiration de certaines personnes est tellement acide que cela attaque la coque, qui devient alors toute piquée de points noirs. Voir les photos jointes. C'est un problème relativement courant, et personne n'a jamais fait de scandale pour si peu.

Seule solution : se laver les mains ! :rose:


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Apparement, toujours sur les forums Apple, et bien que un utilisateur ait indiqué qu'il avait réussi à retirer les traces avec du dissolvant à ongles sans acétone, d'autres disent ne pas avoir réussi avec du dissolvant sans acétone (je rappelle qu'il faut éviter d'utiliser un dissolvant avec acétone, ca peut abimer le plastique)...

Maintenant l'inconvénient du dissolvant sans acétone est bien sûr qu'étant moins attaquant, il est moins efficace, et il faut probablement passer plusieurs fois en exercant une petit pression pour que ca parte...
Il faut donc voir si d'autres y arrivent, et donc surveiller les témoignages des utilisateurs.

Quoiqu'il arrive, cela n'est pas normal qu'un plastique se "salisse" aussi rapidement et de façon aussi "inscrusté" au point qu'il soit très dur voir limite impossible de le nettoyer. Et il faudra qu'Apple prenne en charge le remplacement des coques des utilisateurs affectés.

A ce sujet, où en est tu MiniManiac? Des nouvelles?


----------



## minimaniac (14 Juin 2006)

Alors j'ai essayé Mr. propre mais aucuns changements, du dissolvant mais aucuns changements, alors j'ai appelé Apple, pour le moment selon le représentant Apple je serai un cas isolé mais il vont me changer la coque sans problème et gratuitement, mais j'hésite car je suis convaincu que la coque de mon macbook se décolore à cause de la transpiration de mes mains parce que je travaille longtemps d'affilé 3-4h, alors même si je change la coque je vais avoir le même problème en théorie.


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai essayé Mr. propre mais aucuns changements, du dissolvant mais aucuns changements, alors j'ai appelé Apple, pour le moment selon le représentant Apple je serai un cas isolé mais il vont me changer la coque sans problème et gratuitement, mais j'hésite car je suis convaincu que la coque de mon macbook se décolore à cause de la transpiration de mes mains parce que je travaille longtemps d'affilé 3-4h, alors même si je change la coque je vais avoir le même problème en théorie.


En fait tout dépend de si ce problème est lié à un problème lors de la production de certaines coque qui les ont rendu plus sensible que la normal ou non.

Car si c'est juste quelques coques produites qui ont ce soucis, alors s'ils te remplace la coque cela peut résoudre le problème puisqu'alors tu aurais une coque correctement produite.
Dans le cas contraire, ca veut dire que c'est le matériau choisi qui est très sensible, et dans ce cas tous le monde devraient, à terme, être touché. Apple devra donc choisir un autre materiau moins sensible, et faire tourner son SAV à plein régime pour remplacer les coques des "early adopters".

Si tu veux jouer la sécurité, il vaut mieux encore que tu te fasse attribuer un numéro de dossier (peut être est ce déjà le cas?) pour ce problème en disant que tu préfère pour le moment le garder.
Et alors tu attends de voir les retours d'autres personnes touché ayant fait remplacé leur coque (en consultant le forum d'Apple notamment) pour savoir si le problème est résolu après remplacement de la coque.

Je te recommande d'autant plus cela que la machine fonctionne par ailleurs normalement et donc tu n'es pas particulièrement dans l'urgence à faire changer ta coque. J'avais adopté cette méthode pour le problème de "tâche blanche" de l'ecran de mon precedent PowerBook 15", avec succès


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai essayé Mr. propre mais aucuns changements, du dissolvant mais aucuns changements, alors j'ai appelé Apple, pour le moment selon le représentant Apple je serai un cas isolé mais il vont me changer la coque sans problème et gratuitement, mais j'hésite car je suis convaincu que la coque de mon macbook se décolore à cause de la transpiration de mes mains parce que je travaille longtemps d'affilé 3-4h, alors même si je change la coque je vais avoir le même problème en théorie.



Je me demandais un truc, tu l'as depuis quand ton macbook? Histoire de voir après combien de temps ce genre de taches apparaissent (dans le cas où elles apparaissent...).


----------



## islacoulxii (14 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Heu, tu l'as acheté quand ton Mac ? Sur l'Apple Store ou pas ?


excellente question!!!


----------



## minimaniac (14 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais un truc, tu l'as depuis quand ton macbook? Histoire de voir après combien de temps ce genre de taches apparaissent (dans le cas où elles apparaissent...).





			
				Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Heu, tu l'as acheté quand ton Mac ? Sur l'Apple Store ou pas ?






			
				islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> excellente question!!!





*Sur l'Apple Store le 30 mai et je l'ai reçu le 6 juin*


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

He bien moi je ne me risquerais plus a utiliser des produits sur mon portable !
J'ai eu le malheur de vouloir enlever des traces de colles (j'avais mis un autocollant sur la coque de mon iBook) pour placer un gros autocollant qui prenait toute la taille du 12" (fais imprimer chez un imprimeur et tout et tout hein).
J'ai laisser le portable chez l'imprimeur pour le placement et ce co***** a utiliser un produit pour MEUBLES DE JARDIN !!!!!!!!
Resultat : toute la partie gauche du capot superieur etait depoliem completement bouffee 

Mais sinon le coup des auto collant en dessous des poignet/mains est une exellent idee, que ce soit sur mon iBook ou le Packard Bell, je l'ai tjs fait par conford, je trouve ca bien plus agreable a l'utilisation.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> He bien moi je ne me risquerais plus a utiliser des produits sur mon portable !
> J'ai eu le malheur de vouloir enlever des traces de colles (j'avais mis un autocollant sur la coque de mon iBook) pour placer un gros autocollant qui prenait toute la taille du 12" (fais imprimer chez un imprimeur et tout et tout hein).
> J'ai laisser le portable chez l'imprimeur pour le placement et ce co***** a utiliser un produit pour MEUBLES DE JARDIN !!!!!!!!
> Resultat : toute la partie gauche du capot superieur etait depoliem completement bouffee
> ...



Alors là non, le coup des autocollants c'est 
Enfin les gouts et les couleurs

Ce que je vois en premier sur un Mac c'est son design
- Epuré
- Sobre
- Blanc
Donc le coup des autocollants ... Ca passe pas, surtout si c'est à cause de la qualité du vernis ...


----------



## emy648 (14 Juin 2006)

minimaniac a dit:
			
		

> *Sur l'Apple Store le 30 mai et je l'ai reçu le 6 juin*




 

et ca fait longtemps que les taches sont apparues? 
(désolée, ca fait un peu enquète policière, mais bon c'est juste pour me faire une idée... j'ai le mien depuis le 8juin, j'ai une légère tendance à "la moiture-de-mains"   (hé ouais...beurk:rose: ) mais pas de taches pour l'instant)


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

moi je l'ai reçu le 8 et  toujours pas de problemes mais vu que je le change...j'espere ne pas en avoir sur le prochain :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai regardé attentivement mon MacBook et je dois dire que malheureusement on y voit une petite trace sur le bouton de la souris, idem sur bord de devant du plastique à droite du trackpad.
C'est encore très très peu visible et il faut y faire sacrément attention pour le remarquer, si ca reste comme ca ca ne me pose aucun problème, mais je pense que cela va s'agraver.

A la vue, j'ai l'impression que c'est la peau qui déteint sur le plastique, et je n'ai pas réussi à l'enlever avec iKlear. J'ai pas essayé avec du dissolvant, mais j'essaierai pas puisque je considère que c'est un défaut et donc cela doit être pris en charge en SAV.

Mon MacBook a tout juste une semaine et demi (acheté le 3 juin) et utilisé très intensivement. Et perso je vais adopter la même technique que pour mon PowerBook 15" d'avant quand il avait eu des tâche blanche sur l'écran, c'est à dire attendre d'être sûr que le problème soit résolu pour donner mon MacBook en réparation.

A+


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> et ca fait longtemps que les taches sont apparues?
> (désolée, ca fait un peu enquète policière, mais bon c'est juste pour me faire une idée... j'ai le mien depuis le 8juin, j'ai une légère tendance à "la moiture-de-mains"   (hé ouais...beurk:rose: ) mais pas de taches pour l'instant)



J'ai le mien depuyis le 26 mai, aucune trace.


----------



## pim (14 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> A la vue, c'est clairement la peau qui déteint sur le plastique



Si c'est vraiment ça, il va falloir ré-introduire l'usage du papier-buvard, comme les écoliers d'antan !


----------



## Frodon (14 Juin 2006)

Petit rectificatif sur mon MacBook. J'ai re-regarder et surtout j'ai re-regarder les photos des personnes touchés par le prob de "décoloration", et je me demande si c'est pas une fausse alerte dans mon cas...

En fait ca ressemble pas du tout à ce qu'on voit sur les photos prises des personnes touchés, la couleur est la même, juste que la surface est un peu plus "polie" ou plutôt "patiné", probablement du à l'usage, et sous certain angle ca donne l'impression que c'est plus sombre à cet endroit. Mais ca n'est pas du tout orange ni noir, c'est gris clair, la couleur est la même, sauf que sous certain angle c'est plus sombre.

Donc je me demande si c'est pas juste l'usure normal car ca ne ressemble pas du tout à ce qu'on voit sur les photos... Enfin peut être que c'est la même chose, mais pour en avoir la certitude il faudra que je vois comment ca évolu, si ca évolu.

Ce thread me fait devenir parano


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

propos d'un utilisateur americain d'un macbook décoloré :

_"I have been using an external keyboard and mouse most of the time (like 4 days of the week), and its showing up on mine already. I've had it 12 days. I was showing work to a client on it, and they had this look on their face like man, what filth". I can't work with this! "
_
En gros pour ceux qui ne parlent pas anglais, le type se sert plus de la moitié du temps d'un clavier externe et d'une souris, et apres 12 jours des decolorations apparaissent!! Ca signifie peut être  que cela n'a rien à voir avec la sudation ou quelque chose du genre, mais plutot avec le plastic employé pour la coque interne.


----------



## minimaniac (14 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> et ca fait longtemps que les taches sont apparues?
> (désolée, ca fait un peu enquète policière, mais bon c'est juste pour me faire une idée... j'ai le mien depuis le 8juin, j'ai une légère tendance à "la moiture-de-mains"   (hé ouais...beurk:rose: ) mais pas de taches pour l'instant)



le 11, monsieur le detective


----------



## Frodon (15 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Bizarrement selon MacFixIt, des utilisateurs auraient rapporté avoir réussi à supprimer les "tâches" avec la gomme magique de Mr Propre: http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20060615072227143

Je dis bizarrement parce que selon plusieurs utilisateurs, et MiniManiac ici même, cela ne marcherait pas... Probablement parce que certains ont vraiment une coque qui a un soucis et d'autres non, et donc ce qu'enlevent les autres c'est de la saleté normal comme ils le ferais sur un iBook ou un autre produit.


----------



## gootch (15 Juin 2006)

ils pouvaient pas reprendre la meme finition que l'ibook franchement au lieu de revoir la qualité à la baisse...
Il se moque du monde

Défaut de jeunesse, défaut de jeunesse....... ils peuvent pas les tester leurs produits sur la longévité (hardware, software et finition).

J'ai besoin d'un ordi, il va me falloir un macbook, et comme je bosse dessus je vais pas pouvoir m'amuser à le renvoyer pour de la peinture... ça fait pas tres serieux, et se consoler en disant que ça arrive sur chaque nouveau produit devrait etre aggravant pas consolant.

si j'achete une nouvelle Ferrari, j'attends d'une grande marque que la peinture ne parte pas quand il pleut !

Chez Apple on paie un peu plus cher pour éviter ce genre d'ennuis, sinon autant prendre un Acer à 650E

Là c'est grosse déception quand meme.


----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> si j'achete une nouvelle Ferrari, j'attends d'une grande marque que la peinture ne parte pas quand il pleut !



Si t'achètes une nouvelle ferrari, tu peux t'acheter un chariot de macbook pour être (presque) sûr d'en avoir un qui va bien  Et, de toutes façons, pour avoir ta ferrari il te faudra attendre suffisamment longtemps pour que le macbook en soit à la révision C 


PS. J'ai commandé un macbook hier. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si un petit malin a sorti un kit "premiers secours" pour macbook avec : gomme magique, cotontige, dissolvant, caleçon réfrigéré, paquets de boules quiès et colle universelle (pour les carrosseries qui baillent). Parce que je me demande s'il n'y a pas un marché.


----------



## Marvin_R (15 Juin 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> si j'achete une nouvelle Ferrari, j'attends d'une grande marque que la peinture ne parte pas quand il pleut !
> 
> Chez Apple on paie un peu plus cher pour éviter ce genre d'ennuis, sinon autant prendre un Acer à 650E
> 
> Là c'est grosse déception quand meme.



Je vois pas de quelle déception tu parles.  Mon MB est impec. Plus silencieux que mon  mini ! Il me plait beaucoup.
Le coup de la peinture qui s'en va avec la pluie, là tu pousses un peu. 

Vous montez dans les tours un peu rapidement. "Comment ça, un produit technologique, aussi complexe, avec tant d'éléments fournis par de multiples fabricants, ça tombe en panne ?"
Si encore Apple faisait des difficultés pour reprendre les MB, niait les problèmes. Mais non, ils acceptent sans poser de question. Et les cas de malfaçons sont pas si répandus que ça.


----------



## chupastar (15 Juin 2006)

Je suis passé à trois Fnac différentes pour voir ces MacBook et si beaucoup présentaeint des défaut.

Résultats sur les 6 modèles que j'ai pu voir:
Aucun n'avaient de soucis de rémanence
Tous chauffaient beaucoup
Aucun n'avaient de problème de traces de peinture, mais pour un modèle d'expo c'est sûrement normal (les gens ne s'amusent pas à taper sur le clavier à longueure de journée)
Au niveau du décollement de la coque, oui j'ai pu voir que ça ne collait pas parfaitement sur tous les modèles. Mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit vraiment un problème de construction, je crois simplement que la coque du haut est clipsé et non collé. Il y a donc à certains endroits quelques leger soulèvement d'un demi millimètre tout au plus (j'ai essayé de passer l'ongle en dessous pour soulever la coque je n'ai même pas réussit). Je pense donc que les personnes qui ont des problèmes de décollement de la coque sont des personnes qui ont des clips qui sont cassés. Je ne sais plus où j'ai vu ça sur le net, mais le mec qui parlait de décollement avait mis une photo où la coque se surelevait d'au moins deux millimètres! C'est autre chose que de ne pas avoir quelque chose qui n'est pas parfaitement hermétique.

D'ailleurs, pour les personnes qui parlent de décollment de la coque j'aimerais bien qu'ils envoient des photos de la tranche pour qu'on puisse s'en rendre compte.


----------



## emy648 (15 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé à trois Fnac différentes pour voir ces MacBook et si beaucoup présentaeint des défaut.
> 
> Résultats sur les 6 modèles que j'ai pu voir:
> Aucun n'avaient de soucis de rémanence
> ...




J'ai un très léger décollement dans le coin inférieur gauche (qui ne me dérange pas plus que ca, tant que ca ne s'aggrave pas)...j'ai essayé de le prendre en photo mais mon appareil ne permet pas une prise assez précise, donc on ne voit rien!


----------



## chupastar (15 Juin 2006)

Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai vu, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse de défaut à proprement dit... C'est tellment fin que ça ne se voit même pas...


----------



## emy648 (15 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai vu, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse de défaut à proprement dit... C'est tellment fin que ça ne se voit même pas...



oui tres honnetement, c'est parce que j'ai entendu des gens qui s'en plaignait sur le forum que j'ai commencé à observer mon macbook sous tous les angles!! mais je crois que sinon je ne l'aurais pas remarqué!! maintenant, si il commence a se désintéger completement, je commencerai a m'inquieter... mais pour l'instant ce qui m'inquiete le plus, c est mon probleme de touches...  (cf topic "des problèmes avec votre macbook?")


----------



## chupastar (15 Juin 2006)

Voilà, faut aller voir sur cette page: http://www.kodawarisan.com/macbook/macbook002.html pour se rendre compte que le capot est simplement fixé et non pas collé comme certains le pensent, donc qu'il y ait un peu de jeu ça me semble normal et ça ne veux pas dire que ça va s'empirer avec le temps.


----------



## gootch (16 Juin 2006)

en fait c'est vrai que ce forum centralise les problèmes, et plus je le lis plus j'ai peur d'en acheter un. Mais bon peut-etre ce qui a l'air d'une généralité ici et peut-etre souhaitons le  qu'un cas sur 100...


----------



## samoussa (16 Juin 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est vrai que ce forum centralise les problèmes, et plus je le lis plus j'ai peur d'en acheter un. Mais bon peut-etre ce qui a l'air d'une généralité ici et peut-etre souhaitons le  qu'un cas sur 100...


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Juin 2006)

bof moi je viens de la commander, j'en ai besoin, j'en ai envie et si il deconne, hop sav quand le probleme est resolu.


----------



## Frodon (16 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Concernant le problème de changement de couleur du MacBook, j'ai appelé l'AppleCare pour voir si Apple avait officiellement communiqué à son SAV des informations sur ce problème, c'est à dire so ce problème était officiellement reconnu par Apple.
Et bien sachez qu'actuellement Apple n'a pas communiqué au SAV d'informations particulières sur ce problème.

Cela peut signifier deux choses:

- Soit ce problème n'est qu'un problème de fabrication d'un certain nombre de ces pièces plastique et ne vient pas de la nature du plastique utilisé. Et dans ce cas un remplacement de la pièce (la partie plastique avec le trackpad donc) est suffisant à résoudre le problème
- Soit Apple n'a pas encore fini d'investiger sur ce problème et donc par défaut ils remplacent par une pièce neuve, en attendant de savoir vraiment comment traiter le problème.

Donc conseils à ceux qui sont touchés:

1) Appelez l'AppleCare pour leur faire savoir que vous avez ce problème
2) S'ils disent toujours ne pas connaitre ce problème et qu'ils vous proposent un échange de la pièce simplement, dites que vous préférez attendre que le problème soit reconnu avant d'envoyer votre MacBook en SAV pour être sûr que vous n'aurez pas à le faire plusieurs fois pour ce même problème.

Evidement si dans 2 semaines à 1mois ils disent toujours ne pas avoir d'infos sur le sujet et que plus personnes ne semblent se plaindre sur ce problème, c'est certainement que c'était que quelques cas isolé, et dans ce cas faites le réparer. Ils pourront en plus pas vous dire que c'est l'usure puisque vous les avez appelé avant pour signaler le problème.

A+


----------



## jerem9136 (16 Juin 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est vrai que ce forum centralise les problèmes, et plus je le lis plus j'ai peur d'en acheter un. Mais bon peut-etre ce qui a l'air d'une généralité ici et peut-etre souhaitons le  qu'un cas sur 100...



un cas sur 100 pour un produit manufacturé comme un ordinateur c'est trop (je trouve).
imaginez ils en ont vendu combien depuis la sortie, des milliers déjà!
je crois que c'est beaucoup moins que ça et qu'il y a beaucoup de chipotage...
c'est trouver la petite bête enfaite...
bon mis à part les décolorations où là c'est vraiment genant, mais il y a eu 2/3 cas c'est tout...


----------



## samoussa (16 Juin 2006)

pour detendre l'atmosphère et TOTALEMENT" hors sujet  
http://totallyhilarious.com/evolution_of_dance/


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> pour detendre l'atmosphère et TOTALEMENT" hors sujet
> http://totallyhilarious.com/evolution_of_dance/



Erf pas de player flash sur mon ordi...ca raconte quoi ?


----------



## jerem9136 (18 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Erf pas de player flash sur mon ordi...ca raconte quoi ?



c'est bizar que tu n'arrives pas à la voir c'est une video you tube.
c'est un peu lourd  j'ai pas regardé jusqu'au bout c'est un gars qui dance, perso je préfère les filles


----------



## MikeYx (18 Juin 2006)

Je viens de constater que le miens se décolle un peu juste au dessous du trackpad et que en haut à gauche mon écran crac quand j'appui un peu dessus ...

ce n'est pas que ca me gène mais à 1500 euros la machine c'est un peu du foutage de gueu*e d'avoir des défaut de finitions qui apparraissent au boud d'une semaine (dans mon cas)

est ce que apple va me faire un échange tout simplement ou va t il partir en SAV ??


----------



## martinette (18 Juin 2006)

hello!
ben moi dès l premier jour (20 mai) j'a constaté un décollement sur le cadre autour de m'écran, il y a du jeu, comme si ç allait se décoller. Est ce dangereux? faut il l'échanger ou en tout cas signaler le problème?
Merci! (et ça fait du bien d'être de retour)


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

Rhalala ... c'est travailleurs des pays Asiatique ... ce n'est plus ce que c'était hein ! ?? ma bonne vieille dame

:love:

Haaa, si ses fameux Macbook étaient fabriqués en France ... il n'y aurai pas tout ces défauts !


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

Vous n'avez qu'a pas tous commander votre Macbook en même temps aussi :love::love: ils n'auraient pas à imposer des cadences infernale à ces pauvres ouvriers Asiatique


----------



## McSly (19 Juin 2006)

Ca y est! Des traces jaunes/bruns commencent à pointer le bout de leur nez sur mon ordi!!!!!


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est! Des traces jaunes/bruns commencent à pointer le bout de leur nez sur mon ordi!!!!!



Pourrais tu poster un message sur ce thread STP: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142662


----------



## YDKJPhilly (19 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais tu poster un message sur ce thread STP: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142662


Je viens de recevoir la facture de mon MB (alors que lui se balade encore quelque part en france), ma série 4H623 n'est pas encore déclarée défaillante sur stainedbook.info... St Steve, priez pour moi


----------



## MikeYx (19 Juin 2006)

perso vu que j'ai ce problème de décollement je me suis pas trop posé de question et j'ai appelé l'apple store
il m'en envoi un autre
j'ai expliqué à la nana au tel que ce n'étais pas flagrant mais elle m'a dit que j'avais raison du moment que je n'avait pas la qualité de finition voulu et qu'il vallait mieux le faire maintenant plustôt que lorsque j'aurais passé les 14 jours calendars.


----------



## Grosbisou (19 Juin 2006)

MikeYx a dit:
			
		

> perso vu que j'ai ce problème de décollement je me suis pas trop posé de question et j'ai appelé l'apple store
> il m'en envoi un autre


Excusez moi mais quand vous dites qu'Apple vous envoie un nouveau Macbook ça veut dire quoi  ?
Vous leur renvoyez le votre et il vous envoie un neuf ?
Vous gardez le votre et il vous envoie un neuf ?
TNT passe chercher le votre et Apple vous envoie un neuf ?

Désolé pour cette question stupide mais ça me turlutte


----------



## MikeYx (19 Juin 2006)

Ca veut dire que TNT va passer chercher mon actuel macbook et en parallèle il m'en envoi un autre  

tu peux même gérer pour recevoir le nouveau presque au moment où ils viennent chercher l'ancien


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

Classe le SAV


----------



## emy648 (19 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Classe le SAV


 
:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Imaginus (19 Juin 2006)

Y'en as qui savent se servir d'un telephone


----------



## emy648 (19 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Y'en as qui savent se servir d'un telephone


 
mouais... allez, je te laisse dire! j'en peux plus de devoir me défendre!


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Juin 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizar que tu n'arrives pas à la voir c'est une video you tube.
> c'est un peu lourd  j'ai pas regardé jusqu'au bout c'est un gars qui dance, perso je préfère les filles



Non ce n'est pas bizare, j'attend tjs mon MacBook et mon iBook est grille. Donc la je suis sous une petite Gentoo et je n'ai pas pris la peine/le temps d'installer un lecteur flash


----------



## Mops Argo (19 Juin 2006)

à mon avis, Apple est un peu obligé de reconnaitre le problème des taches jaunes car on en parle "dans ses murs" là


----------



## isoyann (21 Juin 2006)

salut a tous, est-ce qu au moins tous ces petit pb esthetique passe en SAV cela serai la moindre des choses qd même ?????


----------

